
Ten years later, the story of Suck.com (2005) - pavel_lishin
http://www.keepgoing.org/issue20_giant/the_big_fish.html
======
phs2501
Since it died suck.com has been my canonical "poke the public-access WiFi
gateway so it'll send me to its clickthrough agreement page" URL, since at
least at one point that usually worked via DNS poisoning and I wanted to make
sure it didn't poison a domain I actually wanted to visit for real. So I wound
up seeing the page relatively often even recently. I was very sad when I saw
it had turned into a parking spot sometime earlier this year. :/

~~~
6502nerdface
purple.com is also good for this purpose (and others, like just seeing if you
can get through a proxy or whatnot), and has been for decades.

~~~
criddell
Purple.com is too limiting. I prefer Zombo.com. You can do anything there.

------
bediger4000
I just found my "suck.com" tee shirt, the one with the stylized fish holding a
gun. I'm afraid to wear it in public, because I imagine people will associate
me with some crap amateur porn website.

~~~
DonHopkins
A fish, a barrel, and a smoking gun.

------
nailer
Inventor of snake text, which is now so ubiquitous it doesn't have a name.

~~~
derefr
So ubiquitous that Google can't define it for me, either, it seems. What is
it?

~~~
Cederfjard
I'd never heard of it either. This is one of the results my search yielded:
[http://longform.org/stories/web-dreams-the-story-of-
suck](http://longform.org/stories/web-dreams-the-story-of-suck)

>HotWired's Flux, a weekly gossip column from the pseudonymous Ned Brainard,
was close. The column was the first example of what the Web magazine Salon
(www.salon1999.com) dismissed as "snake text," meaning the story ran in one
long, narrow column.

~~~
tedunangst
So it sounds like the linked article would itself be an example.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Way worse than that:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20060127002252/http://www.suck.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060127002252/http://www.suck.com/daily/1995/12/22/)

------
srtjstjsj
Sadly, we lost suck.com in March 2015, so all we have is the Archive:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20060202003608/http://www.suck.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060202003608/http://www.suck.com/)

~~~
aw3c2
Oldest version:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19961220211802/http://suck.com/](https://web.archive.org/web/19961220211802/http://suck.com/)

------
jjwiseman
Carl Steadman on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/guydeboredom](https://twitter.com/guydeboredom)

------
joshuaheard
Suck was one of my favorite websites of that time! Thanks for the reminder.
Too bad it didn't last.

------
jcater
(2005)

